# long double support on FreeBSD



## aorchid (May 10, 2014)

Hello,

This is a very naive question, but I was wondering if FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 stable or later now supports long double integers in math. I am trying to build samtools on FreeBSD 9.1 and looks like I am running into an issue with undefined references to logl and expl, which from old google posts in 2009 say that the lack of long double integer support is the problem. It is now five years later, so I was wondering if that situation is now changed. Thanks,


----------



## aorchid (May 10, 2014)

I think I have found the answer and it may be in 10-Current, at least according to this link https://wiki.freebsd.org/Numerics. Looks like an update will be in order once I have time.


----------



## trh411 (May 10, 2014)

aorchid said:
			
		

> I think I have found the answer and it may be in 10-Current, at least according to this link https://wiki.freebsd.org/Numerics. Looks like an update will be in order once I have time.


Except there is no 10-CURRENT. There is 10-RELEASE and 10-STABLE. 11-CURRENT is the new 10-CURRENT.


----------



## aorchid (May 10, 2014)

Ah, yes, so hopefully the fixes/updates I am looking for are in 10-RELEASE.


----------

